# Bought a Hi-Point 9mm Carbine



## mattmacklind (Nov 9, 2007)

I was itching to add something to my collection and wanted something new to shoot, and was just sort of looking around, and found a Hi Point 995 new for $165. I decided to buy it.

I had low expectations (I just bought a Winchester 30-30 lever action for $170, so who knows?) I picked it up and went to visit family for the holidays.

My family is in a somewhat rural area but its not a free for all. I had time and oportunity to fire off three mags out of the box without starting to feel uncomfortable about rapid fire. You know, a shot here and there is a hunter, but during the holidays I won't be that guy who fires round after round and bugs everyone with noise, and there are other houses within a 1/2 mile.

Anyway, I set up a milk jug filled with water and two 16 oz water jugs, and one paper plate and shot at them from 50 yards. I can only say I was amazed. 

This carbine was amazingly accurate. I couldn't even see some of my targets clearly anymore and I was hitting them. It was reliable, too. I was just surprised, really, especially after all of the negative talk about these guns. I know there was a forum entry recently closed because it got too heated over the "merits" of the high point. 

Nonetheless, I can't wait to shoot it again and at more length. I really like this gun. You know, its a fun gun. I put it in the same category as my Walther P22; cheaper ammo, fun to shoot, what more do you want? The ability to survive a nuclear winter and be buried under mud for a year and still shoot accurately (which it could probably do anyway). 

Anyway, I reviewed the closed post. Not all guns are for self defense or for passing on to your grandchilren. Would I trsut my life on it? I don't know yet. I trust my life on good judgment more than anything, and I'm in a line of work that exposes me to risk, I don't even carry. If TSHTF I know what I reach for, but thats a big If. 

In the meantime I love shooting this thing, its so much fun and the price was perfect! It also sort of saved me from spending big money on a CETME that I woundn't shoot but once a year tops anyway!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nothing wrong with enjoying your gun no matter who makes it. My brother in law bought a used one off some guy at his shop just to get rid of some of the varmits around his place. He said it was doing a fine job. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Moved to General Long Gun.

The previous Hi-Point thread was closed due to personal attacks and advocacy of illegal activity, both of which I expect to remain out of this thread. The Hi-Point carbines do seem to have a better reputation than the pistols.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Yea, what Mike said.

I don't believe there was anything bad said about the carbine in the mentioned thread. The carbines definitely have a better track record than the pistols.

The only negative thing I've heard said about the carbine is that they're but ugl......er........asthetically challenged.


----------



## glocksrfugly (Mar 13, 2007)

I have owned a 9mm Hi Point carbine for going on three years. It has been very reliable with a variety of factory ammo. 
Probably the greatest thing about it is is easy for Beginners/Kids or women to shoot accurately. Also the manual-of-arms is very basic and simple for people to understand.
It is very easy to punch the bull out of a standard 8" target at 25yds. and at 50 yards you can keep all rounds in the 8,9, & 10 rings. 
I installed the aftermarket ATI stock which took care of the "ugly factor" and made it a much more solid feeling weapon. 
I live in Las Vegas and the owner of a local gun shop told me that the Security Dept. of the DOE's Nevada Test Site purchased ten of the Carbines for use in their patrol vehicles. It's a very high security installation and it says alot that they are using the humble little Carbines there.
Inexpensive, reliable, accurate, decent sights, fun for both experienced and novices to shoot, and the US manufacture has a lifetime repair/replacement gurantee. I would call something like that a winner in my book. 
I don't own any of Hi Point's pistols which seem to be so hated here and elsewhere on the net; but as for the carbines they are an outstanding buy for a useful firearm that costs less than $200.:smt023


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

glocksrfugly said:


> I have owned a 9mm Hi Point carbine for going on three years. It has been very reliable with a variety of factory ammo.
> Probably the greatest thing about it is is easy for Beginners/Kids or women to shoot accurately. Also the manual-of-arms is very basic and simple for people to understand.
> It is very easy to punch the bull out of a standard 8" target at 25yds. and at 50 yards you can keep all rounds in the 8,9, & 10 rings.
> I installed the aftermarket ATI stock which took care of the "ugly factor" and made it a much more solid feeling weapon.
> ...


It strikes me ironic that you own a Hi Point carbine considering your forum handle.

I also find it interesting that the DOE would employ Hi Points for such a job. I work at a nuclear plant, and security there carry AR types.


----------



## glocksrfugly (Mar 13, 2007)

Snowman said:


> It strikes me ironic that you own a Hi Point carbine considering your forum handle.
> 
> I also find it interesting that the DOE would employ Hi Points for such a job. I work at a nuclear plant, and security there carry AR types.


 Well I never did like the overall looks of the Hi Point. I did however love the way it pointed and the ergonomics. That is why I took so long to convert it to the ATI stock:; because I didn't want it to shoulder differently. No problem though because the ATI stock had the same length of pull and rise as the original stock. 
As for the Test Site using the carbines; I think it was probably to match the caliber of their pistols. My mother in law has worked up there for a number of years and although the DOE is the gov. department in charge everything up there is run by corporate contractors. Including the security. I'm quite sure that $2000 for ten Hi points looked a lot more attractive to the corporate "bean counters" than $10,000 for ten CAR15's! My main point being that the Hi Points are cost effective.


----------

